# Anybody else get a "resort certificate" in their RCI account?



## BevL (Jan 24, 2010)

I logged on and have an extra week that says it's good for up to 45 days out.  No idea why it's there.  It says it will exchange into about 8,200 units. 

I saw some pretty decent stuff including a few units in Hawaii.  Might be worth checking your account if you're looking for something cheap in the next week weeks.

Bev


----------



## hhope30 (Jan 24, 2010)

*RCI resort certificate*

Yes, I did.  Didn't realize it until I saw your post....Not sure why it is there, but  There isn't a whole lot actually available except for next weekend.  There are a lot of those phantom/ghost weeks showing up.
Thanks for letting us know there might be a week there. I did put an Orlando week on hold for late february. Since it is driving distance, might do a long weekend. I will see if it is still on hold tomorrow or if they took it away.  I wonder why we got these with no communication although, I should know by now there is no explaining what RCI does.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2010)

It appears this might be a part of the settlement.

I didn't get one but I've heard many others have.

I want mine too.


----------



## BevL (Jan 24, 2010)

chriskre said:


> It appears this might be a part of the settlement.
> 
> I didn't get one but I've heard many others have.
> 
> I want mine too.



I've PM'd you.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 24, 2010)

I check my account. I don't have one either.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing this info which many might have missed out on.*



BevL said:


> I logged on and have an extra week that says it's good for up to 45 days out.  No idea why it's there.  It says it will exchange into about 8,200 units.
> 
> I saw some pretty decent stuff including a few units in Hawaii.  Might be worth checking your account if you're looking for something cheap in the next week weeks.
> 
> Bev



I've used up all my Weeks in my Weeks account, so I don't log in to that account.  It would have slipped right on past me.

Thank you.  I can use this!


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing here either.


----------



## Amy (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't see a "resort certificate", but I do see a new "Other Weeks" entry that I have never seen before (see copied below).  The notes state I cannot exchange online and have to call "to search against" it.  But it refers to a "rental" and really nothing else descriptive so I'm not keen about calling.  Does anyone else have something similar?  



> MS 4355 ACCESS TO RENTAL(HN)                                                              25-Jan-2010 to 31-Jan-2012                                      00015                                         25-Jan-2010                                                       01-Jan-2012


The first set of dates is listed under the column heading "Travel Window".  The 25-Jan-2010 is listed under the column heading "Offer Start Date" and the 01-Jan-2012 is listed under the column heading "Offer End Date"


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 25, 2010)

yes - I got one too - woo hoo - something equiv to my 28k wyn week (worth $125) and I suppose I have to pay an exchange fee to use it.


----------



## janej (Jan 25, 2010)

I found it too.  Looks like it is good for the year.  Hope I can use it.


----------



## SBK (Jan 25, 2010)

I called and was told that ours would be good for units available 45 days out and would be valid until January 2011 and would just cost the exchange fee.  The VG said it was a bonus for depositing a week, but I'm not sure he knew what he was talking about.

The availability has been moving along since I noticed it last week.

I saw some great stuff, but I had just booked a last call for February and we can't use another week right now.  It would have saved some money if they had posted it earlier.


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 25, 2010)

What area does it show up in?  Have you recently deposited a week?


----------



## Amy (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I don't have an extra bonus week.  I called and was told that notation indicates someone (on RCI's end) used a dummy week to search against my account.  That must be in response to the web online search modification complaints I've called about.  Oh well.


----------



## london (Jan 25, 2010)

*I Have A Resort Certificate*

A resort certificate was added to my account also.

There were some good last minute exchanges for Florida.

There was a Turtle Reef, Jensen Beach 2 BR unit for 1/31 available. This was on Sunday 1/24/

Probably gone by now.


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, the dates have changed since yesterday.  I guess they just keep advancing, which makes it more valuable than I initially thought.

Strange how it's hit and miss.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 25, 2010)

*I purchased a couple of timeshares that had free banked weeks deposited into my acct.*



SBK said:


> I called and was told that ours would be good for units available 45 days out and would be valid until January 2011 and would just cost the exchange fee.  The VG said it was a bonus for depositing a week, but I'm not sure he knew what he was talking about.



So perhaps this is true.  I have personally stopped depositing into my Weeks account (for about 2 years now).  

Maybe this is something that RCI is starting to try to encourage folks to deposit their weeks.  Although I'm sure I will use my certificate for a last minute exchange, being given these will not encourage me to deposit my Weeks in the future.


----------



## JPD (Jan 25, 2010)

Is this week showing as a deposited week, also is everybody getting this extra week? I checked my account and nothing was there.


----------



## SBK (Jan 25, 2010)

JulieAB said:


> What area does it show up in?  Have you recently deposited a week?



The first week of January I deposited our week 51 at the Windrifter for 2012.  That is the only deposit I have made in more than six months.

It shows up at the very top of our list of deposits.


----------



## SBK (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy Cow -- I just checked it and there were three and four night Old Key West DVCs available.  I clicked on a 3 bedroom Summer Bay HOUSE and got the dreaded notice that it had been taken by recent on line activity.  

I was just noodling around -- I wish we could go somewhere, but we are locked in for February.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Yeah, I saw the 3BR Summer Bay Houses last night and got the same message.*



SBK said:


> Holy Cow -- I just checked it and there were three and four night Old Key West DVCs available.  I clicked on a 3 bedroom Summer Bay HOUSE and got the dreaded notice that it had been taken by recent on line activity.




It was still setting there this afternoon, but I still got the same message.

So, that "recent online activity" isn't so recent or it sure is taking a long time to complete that transaction.

Just RCI's way of taunting and frustrating their members perhaps.

I was on the phone with their IT people today regarding another online issue.  I didn't bother to bring up not being able to put a hold on a week "due to recent online activity" and it's still setting there a day later.

I knew I would probably get the standard dialogue and that the problem will still exist and frustrate me in the future.  So, why bother.


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2010)

Egret1986 said:


> It was still setting there this afternoon, but I still got the same message.
> 
> So, that "recent online activity" isn't so recent or it sure is taking a long time to complete that transaction.
> 
> ...



I don't know why it just doesn't come up with a message, "Ha ha, we were just funnin' with ya."  It would be more accurate.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Has anyone been able to put a "real" hold on anything with this certificate?*

Yesterday, I put a "hold" on the 3BR house at Houses of Summer Bay.  Completed it all the way to the end.  When I went to check my account for holds, it wasn't there.  I go back to the search and it's back as available; however, I am unable to hold it because of "activity".  

I see another unit in Colorado and I put it on hold and get the final from RCI:

Hold 
Your vacation has been put on hold! Thank you. An email confirmation will be sent to your email address on file.

Important: You or your guest must bring the RCI Confirmation to the resort and present it to the resort check-in staff. Please click on the "My Account" tab, the "Vacation Plans" link, and "Confirmed" link to view and print your RCI Confirmation.  

Fees  --> Verify  --> CompletedResort Details Resort Name  Sunburst Condominiums  
Resort Id  5162  
Location  Steamboat Springs, CO, USA  
Unit Type 1 Bedroom 
Max Occ/Privacy 6/6 
Kitchen Full 
Check-in Date 01/30/2010 


Same thing.  I check my account to make sure it is on hold.  Nothing is there.  I go back to the search and there it sets; however, again I am unable to put it on hold.

So what, another tease?  They'll give us a certificate, but you can't really use it.  Gotcha!!!!!  Ha Ha!  

Just curious if anyone else is going through this or actually has been able to "hold" or "confirm" an exchange online with this certificate.

I hate to do it, but I may have to make another IT call to RCI.  I really would like to be able to use this thing.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 26, 2010)

Bummer!  Just checked mine and I don't see anything on there, either.


----------



## eal (Jan 26, 2010)

With all the current problems with the RCI website you are better off calling to book your exchange and then insisting on the website exchange fee when the transaction is completed, talk with a supervisor if necessary.


----------



## bass (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing in my account either.   I made a deposit in November and confirmed an exchange in January.

Nancy


----------



## kalua (Jan 28, 2010)

*RE; resort cert's.*

I to have 2 cert. in my acct. I just talked with a super. because I had a bonus wk. disappear,and he told me that I didn't have,and never had and that their was no such thing as a bonus week any longer and they were purging the system of them, and that the resort cert's. were good for 545 days,even thou mine said good until 11 mar. so i'm calling them back to pick another fight ,how much worse can they mess up my acct. ( LOL )and for 3 days I tried to confirm a resort that was apparently never there  as I talked to tech. support for the 5th time and the man said they were just ghosts that they were not really there under that system but were under  extra vacations if I wanted to pay full price instead of $179. exchange  the 1st person could have explaned that,but then again that call center was in india .I think you can tell that they work with at least wyndham they have no idea what their talking about and want you to believe it the lies they tell you !


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to enjoy searching around for vacations on RCI.com.  Sometimes, we had a few areas we were interested in, but not to the point of setting up an ongoing search.

Now, every time I try, it's slow, but I try to be patient--then I use their 'return to search' button and all of a sudden, all of the available units for each resort reduces drastically to like 1/10 of what I had before.  :annoyed: 

I search online because I don't want to deal with the phone service--I just want to find and close on what I want, when I can, online and quick.  It's just not working.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 29, 2010)

Where does it show up??


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2010)

judyjht said:


> Where does it show up??



In your list of available weeks for exchange.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW - I have three of them!!


----------



## judyjht (Jan 29, 2010)

I just called to see how I can exchange these and they said it was a website error.  They are "fixing" it now!!  WHAT!!!


----------



## kalua (Jan 31, 2010)

*RE;  certs.*

I have a question for you long time tugers, 1. what is a resort certificate  2. what is a bonus week ?


----------



## kalua (Feb 2, 2010)

*RE;resort certficates*

the reason I post the question the way I did in post # 32  was to get other peoples thoughts about what a resort cert. is and what a bonus week is , without leading anyone. because I was told by a( RCI super.Collin ) that there never was a bonus week,and that the name bonus week has been replaced by a resort cert. I thought a bonus week was when you deposited your resort week and they gave you a bonus week for depositing your week,and it was good for a year and you had to use a vc. in my case to search. any thoughts or opinion's or corrections? i'm sure i'm not the only person that think's this or that there doing this to.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Well, there you go.*



kalua said:


> ...because I was told by a( RCI super.Collin ) that there never was a bonus week,and that the name bonus week has been replaced by a resort cert. I thought a bonus week was when you deposited your resort week and they gave you a bonus week for depositing your week,and it was good for a year and you had to use a vc. in my case to search. any thoughts or opinion's or corrections? i'm sure i'm not the only person that think's this or that there doing this to.



How can you replace something that never was?  If there never was a bonus week, how can you replace it?

I've heard of bonus weeks (AC) being given for certain deposits in II.  I have been in RCI since 1984, and have never heard of a bonus week.

There were "One Plus Ones" or something like that, which most people indicated weren't worth much if anything.  Possibly that is what has been replaced.


----------



## kalua (Feb 2, 2010)

*re resort's certs.*

Egret 1986, I don't know jf we are thinking the same or not ,but in my case ,I deposited a week from resort they gave me a reference to give to rci when I deposited, rci gave me a week for my week, plus a week listed in exchanges as a bonus with an expire. date of 31 dec.2010 ,I checked my acct. and it had a bonus week you had to search thru a vc , I searched a little later and in add. to the bonus week there was 2 resort certs. as I looked at it the bonus week disappeared in front of my eyes. and the rest is as stated in post #26 and 32. am I crazy or do they owe me my bonus week back ??


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 3, 2010)

*I don't know if it was this thread or another thread regarding this.*

Someone indicated that the former "One Plus Ones" were being replaced by these Resort Certificates.  I received those "One Plus Ones" several times.  I never used them.  You had to go through a VC to use them, so I believe that is what your "bonus" week was.

I'm glad that they were replaced with something that can be searched with online.  I'll probably use the one I received now that I don't have to have a VC search for availabilities and can do it myself.

I guess if you think you will use the two resort certificates and, in addition would have used that "bonus" week, you could call and try to speak with a supervisor, send an email, or write a letter.  If not, let it go.  I think "Last Calls" would basically give you the same thing.


----------



## SBK (Feb 3, 2010)

Egret1986 said:


> Someone indicated that the former "One Plus Ones" were being replaced by these Resort Certificates.  I received those "One Plus Ones" several times.  I never used them.  You had to go through a VC to use them, so I believe that is what your "bonus" week was.
> 
> I'm glad that they were replaced with something that can be searched with online.  I'll probably use the one I received now that I don't have to have a VC search for availabilities and can do it myself.
> 
> I guess if you think you will use the two resort certificates and, in addition would have used that "bonus" week, you could call and try to speak with a supervisor, send an email, or write a letter.  If not, let it go.  I think "Last Calls" would basically give you the same thing.



If they work, these resort certificates will be considerable cheaper than Last Call because you will only be charged an exchange fee.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 3, 2010)

*One Plus One*

This appeared in my account yesterday after I confirmed a week I had on hold.  Don't know if it's worth much and I have to call RCI...  to see what resorts/weeks are available.

The following weeks cannot currently be exchanged online. Please call 1-800-338-7777 to search against these. 
Description Travel Window Relation Number Offer Start Date Offer End Date 

*ONE PLUS ONE *03-Feb-2010 to 31-Dec-2010  00043 03-Feb-2010 25-May-2008


----------



## kalua (Feb 3, 2010)

*RE; resort certs.*

they do work i booked a 3 bdrm . lake marion ,and a 2 bdrm. foxrun for Feb and Mar. the only problems I see is that you can't see as many resorts as you can in last calls,and you only can see and book that 45 day window which up till now has not had much. however there is more showing now than before. the problem i had with it was when they put the certs. in my acct. i watch my bonus or 1+1 week disappear  infront of my eyes,which i could search by a vc and book a year out . and then intentionally or unintentionally was lied to about the bonus weeks .


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 3, 2010)

*I'm aware the resort certs would be cheaper than Last Call*



SBK said:


> If they work, these resort certificates will be considerable cheaper than Last Call because you will only be charged an exchange fee.



...I was referring to the One Plus One or Bonus Week or whatever was taken away from the Poster before their eyes.  The Poster is already frustrated by being "intentionally" or "unintentionally" lied to regarding the disappearance of this item.  

Since I never utilized the One Plus Ones, maybe they only charged an exchange fee.  I don't know.  It will be a fight with RCI and trying to find someone to actually resolve the situation.  The Poster will have to determine if it is really worth it.  Just throwing out a possible alternative.

SBK, The Resort Certificates do work if you can find something that works for you and can travel on short notice.  Some of the availabilities at the more desirable resorts/areas have check-ins less than a week away.


----------

